# Meter what kind you got and review



## Sparkyintraining (Jan 16, 2016)

This is my clamp meter. It is the ideal 61-765 tightsight true RMS clamp meter. It is rated for 660A ac/DC. And it is good for up to 750v ac and 1000v dc


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice 'lil unit. Probably does more than you need right now "in training". I like the dual displays. Keep it in a sturdy case and don't loan it out, and it should last you a few years. My Flukes are 20+ years in service.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I have about a dozen testers and like them all. My favorite tick tester is the one my partner has, because mine is always lost or stolen. I rarely replace it..

Welcome to the fourm!


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know lots of folks that have that ideal meter and like it. I used be be all about fluke. But they seem to grow legs easily. I wish the t-5 have more accuracy and trms they would be top dawg for a everyday meter. I currently got a amprobe navigator got more stuff then I person needs. Fluke quality and now yellow and no legs. 

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/p...igGkCrGT40O_QZ-9oKsFjdcrDORmh30Va_hoCoijw_wcB


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have an Agilent(now called Keysight) U1213A. 1000A, True RMS AC and DC. Bought it for a job but ended up just using my beat up Ideal cheapie.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got a Fluke 87V and 376. I've also got an old analog meter for troubleshooting leaky triacs and a Fieldpiece SC76 for an extra amp clamp. 

I work on large HVAC equipment, so I'm looking at a lot of drives, which is where the 87V shines. The 376 will do 1000 amps with the jaw or 2500 with the iflex probe. Both Flukes are rated for 1000v.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Anritsu s412e, lots of stuff in a small package.


----------



## majorbrendan (Apr 26, 2012)

Currently I have a Klein CL1000 clamp meter, and wouldn't recommend it. The backlit display has stopped working, and the leads it comes with are terrible. 
It's been acting funny and I don't trust it, which is never a good thing for something that you put your life on.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

The Fluke T5 has been my everyday carry for about 12 years. It has held up well and is versatile.


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

I've been using the Ideal 61-096 Split-Jaw Smart Meter. I mainly use it to test for continuity and check for power. It's automatic so it cycles though and gives you readings for voltage, resistance, and amps. You just press the "Hold" button to pause on a particular reading. You don't need to set it to any mode. I bought new from ebay for about $35.

So far it has performed well. It hasn't given me any problems. It hasn't grown legs either. I'm a first year apprentice so it works for my needs. It's a nice meter for the price.


http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-61-096-Automatic-Split-Tester/dp/B000LEG8EC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

I was using an older Fluke 175 until my girlfriend's dad gave me a brand-new 87V that he'd bought and never used :blush: . Both meters are great, but the 87V feels just a bit more solid. I think my next will be a 323, great price for a quality Fluke meter.


----------



## FallenEdict (Sep 22, 2013)

I use two meters (Fluke's the only way to go)

I've got the* Fluke T5-1000.* Pretty basic but can handle the majority of your resi or commercial needs. This one is always in my bag on service calls.

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/caen/Electrical-Test-Tools/Electrical-Testers/Fluke--T5.htm?PID=55986

Then i've got the *Fluke 381 *for all my industrial service calls. Stays in the van most of the time. Pretty damn sweet having the detachable display. you can have your tester in one panel and have the display where you're working to see the readings. Pricey though. 

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/caen/electrical-testers/Clamp-Meters/Fluke-381.htm?PID=70413


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

FallenEdict said:


> I use two meters (Fluke's the only way to go)
> 
> I've got the* Fluke T5-1000.* Pretty basic but can handle the majority of your resi or commercial needs. This one is always in my bag on service calls.
> 
> ...


Is the 381 one of the models where the remote display stays connected to the unit even when the meter is off? I've heard people say that they really like the meter except for that because it drains batteries.


----------



## FallenEdict (Sep 22, 2013)

381 has a detachable display. I haven't noticed any issues with it draining batteries quickly. Fairly certain the display shuts off when you shut the meter off.


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

FallenEdict said:


> 381 has a detachable display. I haven't noticed any issues with it draining batteries quickly. Fairly certain the display shuts off when you shut the meter off.


Duly noted, maybe I'll pick one up if I ever win the lottery


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Just picked up my fluke industrial FC, need to get a DC unit asap but so far I like it!


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

LuckyLuke said:


> Just picked up my fluke industrial FC, need to get a DC unit asap but so far I like it!




I shouldn't be allowed to look at this thread..


----------



## thaivg (Dec 17, 2012)

I like my 87III Fluke!!!


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Sparkyintraining said:


> This is my clamp meter. It is the ideal 61-765 tightsight true RMS clamp meter. It is rated for 660A ac/DC. And it is good for up to 750v ac and 1000v dc


The only thing I don't like about that meter is the location of the hold button, it's way to easy to push, then you sit there staring at the wrong measurement and wondering WTF is going on.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Fluke 179 True-RMS.

i got it for free from a buddy. love it so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

I use a fluke 87-v ,376 and 115. 87-v is all around a beast of a meter but is great for the control side of things i work on daily. Id suggest a 87 if you're working industrial otherwise its overkill. 376 really for 99% of my work i don't need a clamp meter but from the limited use i had with it seems to be reliable. 115 is now my base line tester and so far i love it. The features to have the light no turn off after time and power to maintain on after some time are useful. In the past i had ideal meters but they don't have any use once i bought flukes i gave them away. Far too slow reaction for me. 

I have on the other hand been eyeing the new flir meters they seem really solid ex tech but more of a high quality of meter. Also has low trigger and low z in a clamp meter thats pretty appealing to me.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Been looking for a new meter. The Amprobe AMP-320 looks pretty good. 
Clamp meter with phase rotation.
Only tests resistance to 60K but that probably won't be an issue.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've a shop full of digital and analog meters :thumbsup:

most are smarter than me

I plan on retiring when they assume a woman's voice that will inform me so...

~C:jester:S~


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

It depends on what I do. When I do HVACR I use a UEI DL369 clamp meter and a Fluke 16. When I do my industrial work which is motor, drive, instrumentation, robotics, automated process control, etc. I use my 1587 with an i400 amp clamp. When I am doing loop calibration on 4-20mA or 0-10/12v loops I use an ideal multimeter similar to the test-pro 360. If I just need to check for power I use a knopp k-60. If I am doing lighting I use my klein ncvt-3. I don't believe that there is a single meter that will do everything the best.


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

My work horse meter is for the most part the Fluke T+Pro. It is pretty much used the most for quick checks. I also have a Fluke 233 this one has the removable read out. I just got it back from Fluke to get fixed for the horrible battery life issue about a month ago. So far the batteries have held. I also have the 83V, Best meter I've owned. I have a amprobe clamp meter. And a Klein ac/dc clamp meter. For test leads I have the Fluke master tech kit. $$$ but well worth it.


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

Picture of my meters.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Sparkyintraining said:


> This is my clamp meter. It is the ideal 61-765 tightsight true RMS clamp meter. It is rated for 660A ac/DC. And it is good for up to 750v ac and 1000v dc


I have this same meter. Bought it around 2007-2008. Its nice, I like the backlit, tightsite feature a lot, also like that, its True RMS, good for reading accurate voltages from chopped voltage sources like inverters and VFD's. The DC amp measurement is nice if you ever do solar work, it's also great for working on automobile electric type stuff. I only use these amp clamp type meters when working on motors/motor drives, and while troubleshooting, so they don't get a workout compared to a regular DMM or Wiggy type tester. I like the shaker/solenoid in the Wiggys, it gives me extra confidence that I'm not reading any induced voltage from some other source.

I rarely used the Ideal meter, it was a backup for a really nice Greenlee AC/DC amp clamp type meter. The Greenlee was stolen recently so I used started using the Ideal. The other day I pulled out the Ideal to take an amp reading, I opened the jaws and the freaking jaw snapped right where your thumb lever/spring is located. The meter was kept in a safe place, never dropped, and was basically never used. Pissed me off because now it's basically worthless for amp readings. There is no way to "glue" it together with something like JB weld, the break is in a place where any type of bonding or gluing is impossible. It will still work if I squeeze the jaws shut, but that's not practical in tight spots, especially when things are energized. 

Moral of the story is to be careful with it, the jaws lever is a weak spot unless they redesigned a fix to it, which I doubt.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

weebee said:


> Picture of my meters.


Ahh, the venerable Fluke 87 series, the king of DMM's. Seriously, as you know, that meter is worth every penny. I love how fast it takes measurements, it's almost real-time.

I have a black analog needle type Amprobe amp clamp that an old timer gave me years ago. Its built like a tank and still works, it's probably from the late 60's/early 70's. It's the same shape as that red one you have. If mine is any indication to quality yours will probably last you forever.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Well, I may get my nuts roasted over this but I get a lot of use out of this meter, which is really a tester: 










The Ideal Industries 61-096 - you'll notice it has no dial, just an on off button. It measures voltage first, no volts? measures ohms / continuity, infinite ohms? measures AC current in the jaw. 

This makes it quick and easy and reasonably safe to probe around in terminal blocks on controls you aren't familiar with and figure out what's going on. If it could measure 4-20ma it would be really sweet but that would be a lot to ask. 

Some people are better off without a selector!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always used Fluke for troubleshooting accuracy.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I've tried a lot of different meters over the years and I always go back to Fluke. The T5 series of meters are pretty bullet proof. I also have a 337 and an old 26-3 that still works great


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Basic troubleshooting meters:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Meters for commissioning work:


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Mech Diver said:


> Meters for commissioning work:


Commissioning work, you must be in the Hampton/Norfolk area working on military ships. Am I right?


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

My Klein clamp on just went belly up. So I am ordering this. Fluke 376


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

weebee said:


> My Klein clamp on just went belly up. So I am ordering this. Fluke 376


You won't regret it, awesome meter.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the Fluke 376 too. Great meter. Backlight display Cat 4 with probes, cat 3 with flex ring. A little bulky in the toolbag but it's great when you have gloves on.

I also have an Ideal that I like. A little on the small side but the ringer on that thing can be heard over most background noise on the site. Great ringing out with that thing


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I started in the trade with a Simpson 260 and used that until I was ribbed constantly by my peers about my meter. At that point I invested in a small Fluke. Over the years I have seen guys use every brand of meter out there and they would talk theirs up of course. But all the guys that have gone to Fluke have stayed there to the best of my knowledge. It's funny how many guys I have seen give away their non Fluke meters to new guys in the shop and then go out and buy a Fluke. Or the guys whose meter crapped out on the job and replaced it with a Fluke on the company dime.


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe my 260 is in the garage somewhere. Bulky old meter, even more so with the roll top hard case I have on it. I'll have to dig it out and look at it.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

We use the Simpson 260 on the shop work table.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my first j-man used the old boxy Simpson and swore by it. He wouldn't touch anything else


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a Simpson 260, it's too nice to use for every day stuff. Once in a while an analog meter is needed, the ticks and bumps of the needle are like a poor man's scope. I have a junk one that's for regular troubleshooting, I only bust out the Simpson when I need something super accurate and slightly intimidating.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 28II that I use out in the weather, it doesn't care about being wet. I have a 189 and a 381. The 381 is always dead. I always have to put new batteries in it. I don't need it everyday. Probably should have gotten the 376, but thought having the detachable display would be cool.


----------



## Norotso (Mar 13, 2016)

Is a Fluke 325 a good first purchase as an Apprentice? I've looked at the T5 but think I might be better served with a true clamp jaw. 
Thx


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Norotso said:


> Is a Fluke 325 a good first purchase as an Apprentice? I've looked at the T5 but think I might be better served with a true clamp jaw.
> Thx



Depends, what is the largest wire size you work with often?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

barthchris said:


> Commissioning work, you must be in the Hampton/Norfolk area working on military ships. Am I right?



I have done some of that type thing in the past. I retired a few years back.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Norotso said:


> Is a Fluke 325 a good first purchase as an Apprentice? I've looked at the T5 but think I might be better served with a true clamp jaw.
> Thx



Thats the meter I used 99% of the time. I have better flukes but its my go to love it.


----------



## jsntrvrs72 (Mar 16, 2016)

T5-600 is your best bet ,I beat the heck out of mine and it never fails. For everyday use you cant go wrong and its simple and trust worthy. I don't think if your a green horn you will be checking amp draw on anything other than your shop radio at home . Fluke is the best .


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

jsntrvrs72 said:


> T5-600 is your best bet ,I beat the heck out of mine and it never fails. For everyday use you cant go wrong and its simple and trust worthy. I don't think if your a green horn you will be checking amp draw on anything other than your shop radio at home . Fluke is the best .


Ive tried killing mine just so I could buy a T5-1000. Best tool my dad bought me for graduating trade school.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone use a Fluke 111? 

Here's the Amazon page.

I had an El Cheapo meter that was stolen and one of my co-workers is offering this meter to me for $70. 

Thoughts?

thanks!


----------

